

UK video games degrees: 95% fail to hit skills target, more CS grads needed - ilamont
http://education.guardian.co.uk/higher/news/story/0,,2287204,00.html?gusrc=rss&feed=networkfront

======
danw
It seems games companies need to stop expecting graduates to already have all
the required knowledge and instead train graduates in house

